# Roosters in Tree



## drb (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not a big time pheasant hunter and this is going to be very simple to most of you guys but I was in ND a few weeks ago and found at least 6 pheasant roosted in a tree at the back end of a slough at 2:30 in the afternoon.

I'm assumming that they were simply trying to get off the wet ground and soak up some sun (it had snowed lightly the day before). Is this a common occurance for pheasant or did I run into a bunch of wanna be parrots?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I wouldn't say it is common to find pheasants in the trees, but I have seen both pheasants and grouse in trees before as well. Like you said, probably has to do with them wanting to get out of the wet vegetation.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have heard of pheasants sitting in trees before. I have taken grouse out of tree's before and also seen pheasants on top of stacked round bales a few times.


----------



## Fireman13 (Oct 23, 2006)

Shoot the ones on the bottom and work your way up so they don't see the dead ones falling past them.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

alot of times when i am hunting if i scare up more than one and theres trees around the ones i dont get land in a tree farther down....may be cuz i have a dog and they feel safer up there but it happens alot to me.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I have many this year in trees and on the top of hay bales. These are just the smartest birds as they flee as soon as you stop your vehicle. I hate these birds!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Sunday of the youth pheasant hunting weekend my cousin shot a rooster out of a tree. We were walking a slough and the rooster got up and he missed the bird, but we watched the bird fly into a tree row. So he ran up to the trees and shot the bird.


----------



## drb (Oct 30, 2005)

Fireman13,

Best laugh I've had in months!!!!!!!!

drb


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I find the wetter it is, the higher the likelyhood that they are in the trees. I have also seen them sitting on power poles as well, that really looks strange!!!!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I shot one out of a tree about 25 years ago, at the time my father said he had never seen a pheasant roost in a tree. I also saw one in a tree during the winter two years ago. Fellow I talked with last week claimed he saw this rather often although I am not sure where he was from. I wonder if it is more common in some areas than others?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Pheasants will often roost in the evergreen groves around farmsteads especially during the cold winter months when crp is snowed under. Not uncommon at all to see them perched in trees.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Fireman13 said:


> Shoot the ones on the bottom and work your way up so they don't see the dead ones falling past them.


I always love that one! But what if you started at the top? Might it knock the other out on the way down.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

My families favorite place to hunt is a little honey hole we call the "pheasant tree" CRP field with cattails and a few small scrub trees around the cattails.


----------



## mac_in_mt (Jan 23, 2006)

I've seen pheasants in trees and haybales almost every year, but from what I've experienced, its always later in the year when there is snow on the ground and the weather is cold. I've almost never been able to shoot them off the bales or out of the trees as they see you coming from miles away. Occasionally on windy days you can come from upwind and catch them on the lee side of the bales, but this rarely works.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Pheasants have really been up in the trees lately. A couple really big trees right by a dam, I sh#t you not had 26 birds in it all pheasants. They have been using that tree for quite some time, so I will see if I can get a pic of them in it here in the next couple days.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I can see we have some movie lovers because Sargeant York would shoot the ones at the bottom first. It is really getting to be more like hunting and not like killing now that the birds are a little smarter. Let the games begin!!


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

This was last weekend


----------



## mod1220ga (Mar 15, 2007)

Out here in pheasant country, you know SC and SW North Dakota, we see pheasants in the trees all the time. It's not a rare occurance but quite the contrary.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

this isnt very odd, during the late winter months there are always a few pheasants that move into our trees, just last week i seen 8 pheasants in one tree and four more in another and one on the ground, p.s. we need a few pheasant hunters in my neighborhood, three years ago i seen about three, last year im guessing there was about seven, and this year im guessing there is about 15- 20, thats just in my woods too, theres more at our neighbors :sniper:


----------

